# FET due early January but period came early!



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Help please!

My period was due next Wednesday (23rd), and I have a lining scan booked for 6th and transfer 12th. But my stupid period turned up today, just over a week early. I can't meet these new dates because it would put both the scan and the transfer right in the period when the clinic is closed for Christmas.

I'm hoping that I can take Progynova for an extra week to hold everything off, then go for my lining scan as planned on 6th. Anybody ever drag a cycle out like that? I know it can be done if the lining takes more time to thicken, but seeing as my clinic doesn't down reg I'm scared that I'll ovulate and ruin everything.

Anybody have any success stories about staying on Progynova a week longer than expected and still being able to transfer?

Like somebody said in another thread, it's meeting all these dates that's the most stressful part of the process.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm sorry but taking progynova will not stop you ovulating.  Your body will continue regardless in my experience.  I would say you are going to have to go for the following month.  I know it's not the news you want.  
TCCx


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you for the reply. Clinic advised that 22 days of oestrogen would be fine (they expected that it would prevent ovulation due to the dose), but I managed to find a clinic 200 miles away who would scan me during the holiday break.

Transfer's moved forward a week instead of back a month.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Good news


----------

